# Road Con 08



## Surreal (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey there!  My brother and I had the idea to have a massive furry convoy travelling to AC.  Theoretically it would start out in like Seattle and get to AC, with anyone who wants to joining along the way.  We thought it would be awesome to have a huge bunch of furrs travelling together and getting to know each other along the way.  It would sort of be a moving con I guess.  We know that this would require huge amounts of planning, so we'd really like the support of the community if we're going to organize this.

We would probably get a charter bus, but it could be more fun if people drove their own cars too, so that the passengers could swap out and get to know different people that way.  So if you can't drive, no worries; we could pick you up on the way!

Is this a good idea or are we just being ridiculous?  Any questions, comments or suggestions would be appreciated.

Edit:  If you'd like to know more or help with planning or just 'cause I'm super awesome like that, ask me for my msn and I'd be happy to talk with ya.


----------



## Kaji Ryuuko (Sep 2, 2007)

I would so love to do this except for two things that will get into my way. xD 1) My location, I'm in Oregon. and 2) The ever present issue of money.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 2, 2007)

Kaji_Ryuujin said:
			
		

> I would so love to do this except for two things that will get into my way. xD 1) My location, I'm in Oregon. and 2) The ever present issue of money.



So you're in Oregon.  It's a road trip, we could pick you up on the way.  ^^ Money... if we get enough people, maybe you can get by without gas money if they're nice?  I dunno, we haven't really planned anything specific yet.


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2007)

You'd have to get this planned and promoted extensively. Definitely something on the AC website at the absolute least.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 3, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> You'd have to get this planned and promoted extensively. Definitely something on the AC website at the absolute least.



Yeah, it's gonna be a huge project.  Right now we're just trying to find out if anyone is interested in doing it.  If we get enough positive feedback, we'll get into the details and scheduling.


----------



## Baka Neko (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry that I don't live out there and have a charter bus..   I drive a bus in AC   * giggles *   Atlantic City that is..    * sighs *   I would think it would be a nice idea..   though it would be difficult to have this done without extensive planning. I would just check into seeing how much your local charter bus company charges per day..  or mile..  and post it..    you know, just for an inquiry. If there are enough people, sometimes they have discounts..   but you have to check on it..    =P

- Baka Neko -


----------



## kogie (Sep 5, 2007)

simple answer is yes


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2007)

The thing is, the way I see it, you are one vehicle/caravan traveling a thin line through this rather large country. Going to have to find the best balance of convenience and numbers. Not going to be easy.


----------



## sateva9822 (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in Canadia


----------



## Surreal (Sep 7, 2007)

Could you get down somewhere on our route?  'Cause you can join at any time.


----------



## MacroKaiju (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the idea and I'd take part in it in an instant as I-70 is in my neighborhood. However by the time AC rolls around next year I'll be in New York. I remember someone trying to gt one together for this year however they got into pittsburgh a couple days before I left myself.


----------



## Surreal (Sep 7, 2007)

Awww, you won't be on the way there then. T-T  But thanks for your input! ^^


----------



## MacroKaiju (Sep 7, 2007)

Surreal said:
			
		

> Awww, you won't be on the way there then. T-T  But thanks for your input! ^^



yea... though maybe I can get together a Road Con 08 East. From New York to Pittsburgh


----------



## Surreal (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey that sounds good!  We can have an East and a West!  ^^  Got any Ideas?


----------



## MacroKaiju (Sep 9, 2007)

Surreal said:
			
		

> Hey that sounds good!  We can have an East and a West!  ^^  Got any Ideas?



um, aside from plotting out my route to where any participants are coming from not really. I like the idea though of hitting pit stops and switching passengers. It coupld prove to be interesting should I get carloads of furs instead of solo drivers and add to it from NYC to Pitts should be about... 10-12 hours that is if I swing down to Phili where I'm certain there's a large fur population. At the moment depending on who wants to do it the convoy would probably be from Poughkeepsie NY, NYC, Phili, then onto the PA turnpike with all points inbetween until Pitts. I'd be crazy to plan out everythign right now as my own schedule for that particular weekend is still unclear with university and all. Still, would love to get it going.


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Sep 9, 2007)

Arg, if i could get to Seattle, that sounds like it would be a blast! I have so much shit going on next year I'm not 100% sure if i can even think about coming, kinda depends on time of year, amount of money, availability of baby sitter for the x number of days, position of Jupiter... But I would have to come to Seattle first,as I live up in 'the loops' in B.C Canada, its a 6 hour drive but its doable, except I've never driven south of the border before and i ascareded T.=.T of couuurse, i coould pick up a few people on the way (a very few, like 1 mayybe 2, my car seats 5 including driver, and god only knows how much luggage and whathaveyou there might be, chances are i wouldn't be getting anyone until Vancouver anyway, and thats already 31/2 to 4 hours drive done)
stick my poor little car in a secure place and head out.... or just take a freaking plane down, lol.

It will most definitely be considered.

I very much like the charter bus idea  ^.=.^ (i hate driving long distances, like, over 8 hours...)


----------



## Surreal (Sep 9, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> Arg, if i could get to Seattle, that sounds like it would be a blast! I have so much shit going on next year I'm not 100% sure if i can even think about coming, kinda depends on time of year, amount of money, availability of baby sitter for the x number of days, position of Jupiter... But I would have to come to Seattle first,as I live up in 'the loops' in B.C Canada, its a 6 hour drive but its doable, except I've never driven south of the border before and i ascareded T.=.T of couuurse, i coould pick up a few people on the way (a very few, like 1 mayybe 2, my car seats 5 including driver, and god only knows how much luggage and whathaveyou there might be, chances are i wouldn't be getting anyone until Vancouver anyway, and thats already 31/2 to 4 hours drive done)
> stick my poor little car in a secure place and head out.... or just take a freaking plane down, lol.
> 
> It will most definitely be considered.
> ...



Well thanks very much for your input.  ^^ Keep us posted on your availability, we'd love to have you along!


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Sep 11, 2007)

Damn, I'm out afterall  just checked the dates, and unless they change, thats literally the week after my wedding, were going to be on the honeymoon that same week  aww sorry guys...


----------



## Surreal (Sep 13, 2007)

Orlith Nemeth said:
			
		

> Damn, I'm out afterall  just checked the dates, and unless they change, thats literally the week after my wedding, were going to be on the honeymoon that same week  aww sorry guys...




Hey no worries!   And congrats on your wedding, hope it goes well. ^^


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Sep 13, 2007)

Surreal said:
			
		

> Orlith Nemeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! ^.=.^


----------



## shy_matsi (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, if... I were on the way  which I am not  boo hoo to me


----------



## Surreal (Sep 28, 2007)

Aww, I'm sorry.


----------



## Redin Outmir (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, If...I were on the way. I live in Georgia, but maybe we could have one going from FL to PA? I'd be able to go, and possibly provide some transportation. Either way there is always Furry Weekend Atlanta.


----------



## Surreal (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know about that, someone else would have to organize the east coast if they want a road con.  As it stands, we're not getting really enough positive feedback to bother so it looks like it's gonna be a bust.  Maybe next time. *Smiles sadly*


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Oct 23, 2007)

being in the corner [Florida] shows that there wouldn't be much hope for me. xP


----------



## MacroKaiju (Oct 26, 2007)

I still like the idea but yea seeing that it'll miss alot of people is disheartening. I would suggest a RC north and south but... where exactly is a good starting point for them? Then add to it the itenerary; some will leave before/after RC passes through. But then again. There are other furry forums other than this, there are obviously more than 20 furs that attend AC so it's still valid. The more you spread this idea the more I'm sure you'll find that'll do it. Yes it'll miss quite a  few but just getting it together if not joining other caravans that'll form closer to the date will still be interesting. I'm still gonna try and get the westbound half at least halfway put together, even if haphazzard.


----------

